# Channel 4 Programme needs you!



## CompareYourLife

Do you feel like your work/life balance just isn’t working? Do you spend long hours at work and less time than you’d like with your friends and family? Do you dream of being your own boss but have no idea where to start to make that dream a reality? Do you feel like you’re at a turning point in your life? 

True North Productions are looking for couples and families for a brand new Channel 4 series who want to make changes to their lives and start running their own business. 

We are looking for people who are ready to make these changes but need some expert help to identify the right opportunity. It's a perfect chance for people who dream of a new life but until now just haven't had the expertise or head space to go for it! 

If this sounds like something you might be interested in then please contact – [email protected] with a little bit of information about yourself and your current situation. Ideally you should be in a position to make some big decisions in 2013.


----------

